# Shark fishing...by mistake



## froglegs (Mar 24, 2008)

***Language Warning***

http://www.tastefullyoffensive.com/2012/07/who-says-fishing-isnt-exciting.html


----------



## Daxman (Apr 20, 2011)

Holy crap, that was awesome... Was that a bullshark? .....


----------



## mxracer19 (Apr 29, 2012)

lol...that was...indeed as she so eloquently put it...a big-ass shark.


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

"Its on your pole baby Keep reeling" :laughing:

:rockon:


----------



## Just ASK (Oct 1, 2007)

That was cool...can't imagine what kind of adrenaline rush that girl had right then!


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

And to think they probably had the tubes out there the day before relaxing, legs dangling in the water.


----------



## zaraspookin (Feb 27, 2010)

That's awesome, I think, I would have screamed, like a little girl too...who say's there no excitement in fishing, lol


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

"Hey mom, Can you bring me a clean pair of underwear?!?!"


----------



## knot @ Work (Apr 18, 2012)

*Porch Fishing*

THey build them houses pretty close to the water dont they :no:


----------



## ctilton (May 30, 2012)

I think it was a big azz shooooork


----------



## Scottie531 (Aug 7, 2011)

Incredible


----------

